# Am i bipolar?



## wouhou (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi, i'm questioning in this time about my change mood..

I have notice i got many mood swing but in a very short time.
For example when i listen a music or i speak to a friend and i make him laugh, i become very euphoric and got tend to feel a big self esteem.
But the during of this states is < 1hour, it's like my dp recall to me i'm sick and i'm apathic again.

An other thing, when i don't sleep of all night, i'm very irritable impatient, i moove everytime but i'm not specially happy.

And when i smoke a cig the morning, i'm very deprimed during 2,3 minutes i got a ball in my belly and i want to cry??

It's like i got mood swing but it's mitigate with my dp.

I don't know what think, can you give me your opinion about that ?

Thanks to have read that bro, peace.

-woowoo


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

wouhou said:


> Hi, i'm questioning in this time about my change mood..
> 
> I have notice i got many mood swing but in a very short time.
> For example when i listen a music or i speak to a friend and i make him laugh, i become very euphoric and got tend to feel a big self esteem.
> ...


Hi there,

I am by no means a doctor, so take my advice with a grain of salt, so to speak. What you are describing seems to resemble more of a condition called Borderline Personality Disorder (which I suffer from myself)....as the mood swings like you said seem to last < 1 hour and the mood swings associated with Borderline Personality seem to fluctuate from minutes to hours, and at most last only a day...similar to what you are explaining. With Bipolar Disorder however, the high's (mania) and low's (depression) can last anywhere from weeks to months, and definitely do not fluctuate as quickly as those associated with BPD. Read up on Borderline Personality Disorder and see if some of the other symptoms seem to match what you are going through (e.g extreme anger, fear of abandonment, chronic emptiness, frequent suicidality). If not, then this could just be Major Depression. Again, for an accurate diagnosis, it is best to consult an M.D psychiatrist. Best of luck to you wouhou.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Same with me mon amis. I don't think this is Borderline Personality Disorder. I feel the same way ever since i got DP.
The numbness confuses us as we don't feel emotions. Before my panic attacks i was normal, I don't think that you can get a Personality Disorder after a panic attack.


----------



## wouhou (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you both =),
Insaticiable > I'm recognize in a part of the symptom bpd like feel empty but i haven't empty crisis, but sometimes the feeling to be alone in the world and want to cry. I ask everytime to my friend to come in my house for sleep with me, because i dislike to be alone except when i'm very depressed.

i'm recognize in the thought black/white too, i can think a friend is my example the most intelligent and humoristic person and in an other time i can think is inferior to me, i can't estim a person at his just value.. For me just got person > or < to me







.

For the fear to abandonment everytime i stop my relationship because i got the fear that she fall me for another boyz, but i don't know if it's a abandonment trauma it's more relate to my self esteem, i don't want to say me : i'm a shit, she leaves me, you know? (like i'm very nacissic and i don't want that my self esteem be touch by someone..)

I play at videogames too because that get me the feeling to live and be less empty. I'm an impulsive buyer too(when i want a thing i must have that NOW).
I want to be love by all too, and i hate the confrontation with someone that feel me fucking anxious.

Don't know who i am too but that is common for dp'rs person.

Danxiety: Hi bro, yeah in your case, i agree with you but personnally i'm convinced if i haven't this panic attack i am still touched by dp.
I was always an anxious boyz and impulsive etc etc.. i mean certain personnality traits was here before dp.

Now my actual psych think i'm just anxious and hypocondriac, he don't use borderline term.

Thank you again both for your reply, kisses -woowoo.


----------



## skeyesthelimit (Nov 9, 2010)

Sounds like low self-esteem


----------

